# Hello!



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to this forum but, from what I've read, you folks have a passion for the very thing I thought that I was alone in. After reading posts from almost before I started trying to do this stuff myself
I've found that there are a whole bunch of you that know better than me.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!
Your question has been moved to the general props area.
Firefly Lightning effect


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You are never alone, we are watching you. Well, except when you need private time, then we look away. We're just spooky, not creepy. Well, some are creepy. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and the help I've already gleaned from the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

